# "Удачно" обновился ), sos!sos!sos

## Vitas61

ай нид хелп!!! у меня катастрофа!!! не могу афторизоваться под root'ом после не совсем удачного обновления.

обновил дерево:

```
#emerge --sync
```

всё ок.

потом обновляю систему без компиляции пакетов:

```
#emerge --update --deep --newuse --fetchonly world
```

после того как всё необходимое закачалось в distfiles. я начал прцесс компиляции.

```
#emerge --update --deep --newuse world
```

у меня выскочила предупреждение: блокировка пакетов. xorg 6.8 мешал 7.0

я разрешил эту проблему:

```
#emerge -Ca xorg-x11 virtual/x11

#emerge --deepclean
```

затем продолжил компиляцию.

брат попросил меня включить кину посматреть, ну я не отказал Ctrl+C... думаю да потом на ночь поставлю компилится и всё будет ОК! успело компильнутся кажись пакета 3 их 178 от силы.

затем ночью загружаю гентушну систему....

```
vitas login:root<Enter>

vitas login:
```

дык.... а афроризоваться не могу вот касяк.....

2 недели собирал систему себе и всё тут :'-(

Потом я загрузился у себя в основной системе (Zenwalk Linux).

и продолжил незаконченное дело (обновление генты).

```
#chroot /mnt/gentoo

# env-update

>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

# source /etc/profile
```

 и заново

```
#emerge --update --deep --newuse world
```

вся эта музыка закончилась ошибкой ... не помню что там точно

но что-то жаловалось на /usr/lib/X11/xkb....

перезагрузаюсь... и всё равно не могу авторизоваться...

Уважаемые эксперты!!! помогите!!! две недели моих стараний пропадают!!! что можно сделать в этом случае???

я в гентушных доках по переходу на xorg 7 http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x1...lar-x-howto.xml читал:

 *Quote:*   

> Finally, if /usr/lib/X11/xkb (/usr/lib64/X11/xkb for 64-bit users) exists, it should be removed. This is a requirement for the xkeyboard-config package to install. 

 

но я этого не сделал... т.к. не нашёл  /usr/lib/X11/xkb...

может быть в этом проблема?

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *Vitas61 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> #emerge --update --deep --newuse world
> ```
> ...

 

Телепаты в отпуске... Подробнее!

----------

## Vitas61

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

>  *Vitas61 wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> #emerge --update --deep --newuse world
> ```
> ...

 

пожалуйста:

```
>>> emerge (3 of 70) x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-0.8 to /

>>> md5 files   ;-) xkeyboard-config-0.8.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-xkeyboard-config-0.8

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) xkeyboard-config-0.8.tar.bz2

 * Directory /usr/lib/X11/xkb should be

 * manually deleted/renamed/relocated before installing!

!!! ERROR: x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-0.8 failed.

!!! Function pkg_setup, Line 26, Exitcode 0

!!! Manually remove /usr/lib/X11/xkb

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

----------

## Vitas61

как было сказано удалить... я и удалил /usr/lib/X11/xkb...

и вроде бы всё дальше пошло )))

----------

## viy

Продолжая ставить систему из основной системы сделать passwd root была попытка?..

----------

## Vitas61

зато выскачила новая ошибка:

```

In file included from src/libXNVCtrlAttributes/NvCtrlAttributes.c:26:

src/libXNVCtrlAttributes/NvCtrlAttributesPrivate.h:142: error: syntax error before "XvPortID"

src/libXNVCtrlAttributes/NvCtrlAttributesPrivate.h:144: error: syntax error before "XvPortID"

src/libXNVCtrlAttributes/NvCtrlAttributesPrivate.h:146: warning: no semicolon at end of struct or union

src/libXNVCtrlAttributes/NvCtrlAttributesPrivate.h:152: error: syntax error before "XvAdaptorInfo"

src/libXNVCtrlAttributes/NvCtrlAttributesPrivate.h:158: error: syntax error before '}' token

src/libXNVCtrlAttributes/NvCtrlAttributes.c: In function `NvCtrlGetDisplayAttribute':

src/libXNVCtrlAttributes/NvCtrlAttributes.c:306: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

src/libXNVCtrlAttributes/NvCtrlAttributes.c:308: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

src/libXNVCtrlAttributes/NvCtrlAttributes.c:310: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

make: *** [.objs/NvCtrlAttributes.o] Ошибка 1

!!! ERROR: media-video/nvidia-settings-1.0.20051122-r3 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 939:   Called src_compile

  nvidia-settings-1.0.20051122-r3.ebuild, line 78:   Called die

!!! Failed to build nvidia-settings

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

----------

## Vitas61

 *viy wrote:*   

> Продолжая ставить систему из основной системы сделать passwd root была попытка?..

 

да... не помогло!

----------

## fank

было такое у меня месяца 3 назад, возник конфликт между shadow и pam_login

система потребовала shadow, я убил pam_login, а shadow не поставил (не помню, почему)

результат описан выше

поэтому 

```
emerge -С pam_login && emerge shadow
```

 должны помочь

----------

## Vitas61

 *fank wrote:*   

> было такое у меня месяца 3 назад, возник конфликт между shadow и pam_login
> 
> система потребовала shadow, я убил pam_login, а shadow не поставил (не помню, почему)
> 
> результат описан выше
> ...

 

помогло

----------

## Kee_Keekkenen

я тоже так сглупил - собрал новую версию(7) Х, после выключил ноут - не было времени...

а система-то так и осталась не обновленной  :Sad: 

а после залогиниться не смог, ливЦД помог - с него обновил систему и ОК

----------

